# Free Timeshare Unit Under Construction for 5 months!



## WinniWoman (May 29, 2015)

I acquired an older unit at Pollard Brook for week 31 annual-free- sight unseen. I found out via the owners Facebook page that the unit was under construction- this from someone who owns in that unit, but week 12. They put her in a different unit this past March. So, the resort concierge, as well as other owners in that building, sent me pics of their other units so I could see what it looked like and some said their units were updated within the past two years. Well, ok, that sounded great. The concierge said the unit should be finished in June. So, my husband and I, since we are staying in North Conway this week, decided today to take a ride over to Lincoln and see if we could see the unit. Front desk tells us "no" since it is under construction. I tell him that it was supposed to be almost finished by now. Well, we walk over to the building, which is very old- the walkways were dirty and there was a big footprint on our unit's door. The shades were drawn. No evidence of any work being done- this in mid afternoon. Got a bad feeling...

Back to front desk- he says he didn't know the unit has been under construction since March. Must be delays. Huh? What could they be doing in there that would take this long, IF they are doing anything? Another snippy young woman hanging at the desk tells me it isn't June yet! Oh, really?- ok- well in two days it will be June- the unit should be at least almost finished...

I have an email to the concierge and a post on Facebook and I will be trying to contact Pollard Brook corporate and VRI when I get back from vacation, but I found this very disturbing and even more so the uncouth front desk personnel did nothing to instill a sense of confidence in us, such as "don't worry Mr. and Mrs. Pumilia- it will be done by the time you get up here week 31. It is coming along very nicely..., etc" No- we got the snippy remark from the young "lady" and a head shaking "Liberty Lodge building needs a lot of work"-But- oh- you can use the pool if you'd like. No I do not like- I want to like my unit!

Any thoughts?


----------



## VacationForever (May 29, 2015)

Will they put you in a different / completed unit for Week 31 if your unit is not done yet?  I think that question is more important to be addressed.  Fighting with them to get your unit completed by week 31 is a lost cause.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 29, 2015)

sptung said:


> Will they put you in a different / completed unit for Week 31 if your unit is not done yet?  I think that question is more important to be addressed.  Fighting with them to get your unit completed by week 31 is a lost cause.



Oh, I am certain of that, since they did put the other owner in a different unit. But- I just "bought" this timeshare and I bought to stay in that top floor corner unit with that view and floor plan. That's the point. Like I said- I don't get the feeling any work was done at all in that unit and if it was- why can't we just see it? What's behind that door? Poltergeist? LOL!


----------



## VacationForever (May 29, 2015)

Sometimes they use a unit to store supplies for renovation and maybe they used your unit for storage.  It happened to a large condo construction project that I bought.  My unit was used to store construction supplies but I could see it.  Unfortunately it became one of the last units to be completed, if not the last.  Because it was the last unit, they left a lot of undone work on the unit like caulking of the baseboard etc..  During my walkthrough the punch list was so long that they took another month to finish up.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 29, 2015)

sptung said:


> Sometimes they use a unit to store supplies for renovation and maybe they used your unit for storage.  It happened to a large condo construction project that I bought.  My unit was used to store construction supplies but I could see it.  Unfortunately it became one of the last units to be completed, if not the last.  Because it was the last unit, they left a lot of undone work on the unit like caulking of the baseboard etc..  During my walkthrough the punch list was so long that they took another month to finish up.



UGH! Well I hope that is not the case for me! I like the idea of having the same unit and being familiar with it and so forth- like a second home of sorts. I'm not getting any younger and would like to use what I "bought". I remember when we bought our Smuggs unit- it was newly built but we couldn't use it the first year because the resort was using it as the model. They put us up in a very nice unit, but I was never happy with that!


----------



## VacationForever (May 29, 2015)

Life is short, to your point.  Just don't sweat it.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 29, 2015)

sptung said:


> Life is short, to your point.  Just don't sweat it.



Yeah- I guess. I am just one of those people who hates being lied to. I'd rather have them just be honest about the unit, that's all. Went to school for Journalism back in the day when it was credible and I am always trying to get to the bottom of things -the truth. Can't help it! I'm a natural! LOL!


----------



## DaveNV (May 29, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> Went to school for Journalism back in the day when it was credible and I am always trying to get to the bottom of things the truth. Can't help it! I'm a natural! LOL!



You'd make a terrible timeshare salesman. 

Dave

P.S.  Hang in there.  Maybe you'll get some better news when they reply to your online questions.  Local staff are those hired to do the grunt work. They don't know or care what's happening most of the time.


----------



## Bwolf (May 30, 2015)

Well. I certainly feel sorry for you.  I believe Liberty is the oldest building, the one the current developer bought from the original developer.  

Under construction?  Don't they mean under renovation?  

My hunch is they are lying about the renovation and will give you a different room not just this year but perhaps next, as well.

i haven't checked the website lately, but I know that you are aware of its existence.  Is there any discussion of renovation in Liberty?

They have no respect for fixed week, fixed unit owners.  They seem to despise those of us who own this model.  They will likely treat you as a points owner.

Several years ago we attended an "Update" that was a pitch to move to points.  The salesman started insulting my wife.  I insulted him back.  Almost came to blows in the sales room right there at Pollard Brook.  

Apparently the guy was a two-time divorcee.  Wonder why?

Back to you.  I know you bought the unit to use, as we bought ours to use.  However, you should check the trade value of your unit for other places.

We trade our PB.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 30, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> Well. I certainly feel sorry for you.  I believe Liberty is the oldest building, the one the current developer bought from the original developer.
> 
> Under construction?  Don't they mean under renovation?
> 
> ...



Well, I don't want to trade it. I bought it so I could tack it onto my week in Vermont at Smuggs (week 30) giving us two weeks in a row- finally at this stage of our lives! And- our son lives in NH (we live in NY) so we like that we can see him when we are there as well. (we've rented there the past 2 years for XMAS, but in the Jackman Bldg.) And- it's a nice, easy, although 6 hour drive back to our home. We like the area and we do like the resort for the most part.

As for the renovations (aka construction- their term- lol!)- yes- there is some info. on the Pollard Brook Website about some updating that was recently (past tense) done in Liberty- but they are mostly small things- like new dishwashers, some units- plans for new carpeting, bathroom updates and so forth. But- I doubt they are gutting the units and it would prevent you from even going in to see what they were doing!! LOL!  On the Owners Facebook page, some Liberty Bldg. owners said their units were updated- some 2 years ago- and they sent me pics and they looked very nice. Some also said they were in their units recently and the units were "tired". One woman who owns in my unit, but week 12, said they put her in a different unit in the Liberty Bldg. this year, claiming they were doing work in our unit. Many of the Liberty Lodge owners seem to be happy with their units. For me, the building- the outside -walkways and stairwells- need to be spruced up- very unattractive, but, then again, it is not really an attractive looking resort-building wise- on the outside anyway. (Compare it with South Mountain's facade). I don't like the "motel-like" construction with the doors to the units on the outside of the building, with the ugly concrete walkways and dark, stairwells,  but I do like the masonry construction in terms of sound proofing. A few months ago, the Concierge there- Cassie- told me they were doing work in our unit and sent me pics of a different unit in that building as well. 

I am suspicious as you have mentioned about them putting us in different units. There was nothing going on at Liberty Lodge when we visited yesterday in terms of construction work. I have sent an email to Cassie at the resort and I have sent Facebook messages/posts to Innseason and .urVRI. When I get back from my vacation this week I will also make calls and send more emails and drive them crazy!

If they put us in a different unit- ok- whatever- it just better be comparable. We bought a 2 bedroom, corner loft top unit with a decent view and, as you know- very quiet in the back of the resort. It's almost like a 3 bedroom because of that loft. Will be disappointed though. 

I am a fixed week owner for a reason. Don't like the points concept- I just assume rent instead for that matter. I like the idea of having the same unit every year at my home resort and not having to deal with all the fuss  and planning of points.

I also do not belong to RCI any longer. I use the independents on the rare occasions I do trade so I don't have to worry about trade value or even depositing my week ahead of time in most cases..Sometimes I will even accept a smaller unit as it is usually just my husband and I anyway.

Thanks for your input. Leaving North Conway today to head home. (Home Away rental).


----------



## WinniWoman (May 30, 2015)

BWolf- where do you trade your unit to?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 30, 2015)

Not getting answers -- more and way bigger problems with the unit! 

Trust me, there are* some things NEVER put into writing *and the people in the know, KNOW to keep their mouths SHUT IN SILENCE to the underlyings.


----------



## csxjohn (May 30, 2015)

Stuff happens!  Since you didn't contact the resort before you took title to inquire about the specific unit,  you will have to go with the flow.

As I get older I find myself getting more mellow.  If it were me I wouldn't worry about it.  See what happens when you check in and enjoy your vacation.

Construction is funny, contractors put you off, materials don't come in and dozens of other things that delay promised completion dates.

I hope you get in your unit but if you don't, do not let it upset you to the point of ruining your stay there.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 30, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> Stuff happens!  Since you didn't contact the resort before you took title to inquire about the specific unit,  you will have to go with the flow.
> 
> As I get older I find myself getting more mellow.  If it were me I wouldn't worry about it.  See what happens when you check in and enjoy your vacation.
> 
> ...



On the contrary- I did contact the resort to find out about the unit- got a diagram- had conversations about the set up, all during the buying process- etc.,- no one ever told me about construction or any issues. I was constantly in contact with the resort and Inn season the whole time.


----------



## csxjohn (May 30, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> On the contrary- I did contact the resort to find out about the unit- got a diagram- had conversations about the set up, all during the buying process- etc.,- no one ever told me about construction or any issues. I was constantly in contact with the resort and Inn season the whole time.



Well, you certainly did all you could do.  I still would not let myself get upset over it, life is too short to worry about it IMO.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 30, 2015)

You're right. Not really upset. Just my brain doesn't shut down. Lol!!!


----------



## WinniWoman (May 30, 2015)

So, I find out tonight from another owner who owns in the unit I own that this is actually the SECOND year that she could not stay in her unit. She said that in 2014 there were ice dams and water damage that caused leaks in the bathrooms and kitchen! She said she was able to get into the unit in 2014 and look around when the cleaning people were there in 2014. She said when she was there this year in March (and placed in another unit) nothing was going on at that end of the building. Of course, it was still winter. BUT- the disturbing part is that this all happened in EARLY 2014 and nothing has been done since! And- also disturbing is that the resort told me it was being updated and would be completed in June!


----------



## Bwolf (May 31, 2015)

We trade to Trapp Family Lodge.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 31, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> We trade to Trapp Family Lodge.



Love it there. Good choice.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 1, 2015)

After sending out an email about my concerns, the GM replied that there was never any water/ice damage in our unit (what- the other owner made this up?). He also stated that they have been working on one floor at a time and currently the third floor has been closed due to the work and that in 2 weeks all the work will be completed, including a new master bathroom, new sofa and chairs, new mirrors, new artwork, new carpeting. Some things still don;t add up, but I am giving it the benefit of the doubt. We shall see!


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 2, 2015)

I certainly hope the GM is being forthright and honest.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 2, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> I certainly hope the GM is being forthright and honest.



Yeah- big IF. The email sounded good, except he is lying (Lie #1)about the water damage as the other owner confirmed that she actually saw the damage with her own eyes last year!

Lie #2- he claims he tried to call me yesterday and he did not as I had my phone with me all day and there were no missed calls. It never rang- nothing.

I will be following up with him in a couple of weeks. I am persistent and I let him (and Innseason and VRI)  know it. I HATE dishonesty! I would not be surprised if there is a Lie #3.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jun 4, 2015)

*Yikes*

Goodness, I hope it all works out.  I'm with you on fixed units/weeks.  It makes it feel more like a second home for us.  I know that was the point of buying your particular unit/week at that resort...to be able to be in one place every time.  Keep us posted.  Persistence is often the key to getting things done, isn't it?  

Our sumday purchase is perking along.  The closing company sent the recording fee to the county, so just waiting on everything to be recorded.  I email or call once a week to see how things are going.  I bet they (sumday/greatway) are ready for it all to be done just as much as I am, so I'll stop calling!   Your post is making me glad that our resort is small and independent.  It may not be fancy, but I can call and get someone on the phone who will be honest with me.  So important!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2015)

missyrcrews said:


> Goodness, I hope it all works out.  I'm with you on fixed units/weeks.  It makes it feel more like a second home for us.  I know that was the point of buying your particular unit/week at that resort...to be able to be in one place every time.  Keep us posted.  Persistence is often the key to getting things done, isn't it?
> 
> Our sumday purchase is perking along.  The closing company sent the recording fee to the county, so just waiting on everything to be recorded.  I email or call once a week to see how things are going.  I bet they (sumday/greatway) are ready for it all to be done just as much as I am, so I'll stop calling!   Your post is making me glad that our resort is small and independent.  It may not be fancy, but I can call and get someone on the phone who will be honest with me.  So important!



That is great! Yours is moving along nicely! 

I know what you mean also. I feel like here I am- a new owner- and I am already causing trouble! But- the squeaky wheel.....

The GM sent me another email. Claims he called my home number, not my cell. Ok- I will give him that. I wasn't home. But I let him know in no uncertain terms that I know the other owner is not lying- she has no reason to- about the leaks in the unit last year. He still insists there was never any leaks. Yeah...right....she saw them with her own eyes and was put into another unit.

Anyway- he sent me the list of current and future upgrades being done and scheduled for the unit and other units and buildings going forward. I told him I will be stopping by his office for a visit when I am up there to introduce myself! LOL!


----------

